# Towing mirrors



## Chappy KC (Nov 19, 2015)

Need opinions on what to get for my 2011 Toyota 4 Runner. I will  be pulling  a 25' TT. Thanks.


----------



## Jack Hall (May 15, 2021)

CIPA model number 11960 worked GREAT on my 2007 4-Runner.  It is still sold at Walmart.com for $28.00 or so.


----------

